# What Are The Best Basketball Shoes For Guards?



## D.Conroy12 (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been searching for the best basketball shoes for quick guards that feature great traction so I can dribble easily. I did my research and after a reading a lot articles I have finally decided to go with Nike KD Trey 5 VIII or Adidas Pro Boost as suggested by Basketball on Point here.

I'm a little confused between both, perhaps I'll go with Nike KD Trey.

What do you guys say?


----------



## King_Slick (Dec 17, 2021)

It really depends on your approach to the game, position etc. Here is a post by Insane Hoops that looks at the best basketball shoes for guards. It also highlights the pros and cons of each shoe as well as durability, affordability and grip.


----------

